# Best way to use the Nilfisk detergent/foam bottle?



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi everyone

Now the hosepipe ban is over, I've just treated myself to a new pressure washer to replace my elderly Karcher. I've bought a Nilfisk C110 with various accessories, including the detergent/foam bottle.

Now, I am going to buy the Autobrite HD Foam Lance next pay day, but in the interim I want to try and do something resembling snowfoaming using the detergent/foam bottle that came with the unit.

Anyone got any tips on how best to use it, product ratios etc? I'll be using ValetPro PH Neutral Snow Foam.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I normally just use about half inch of product (it seems about half the size of the bigger lance bottles), top with warm water and away you go. Being honest these won't give you the thick, clingy foam like we're all used too but it can lather up nicely with the right products and will cling for a couple mins. I use it and find it effective  I also like it for applying things like aquawax and the like, it's very good for this is it gets a really thorough even coverage and is alot easier and quicker than running around the car with a spray bottle.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

The Nilfisk detergent bottle isn't really any good for snowfoaming... you won't get the shaving foam effect but is ok for a detergent to be used.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> I normally just use about half inch of product (it seems about half the size of the bigger lance bottles), top with warm water and away you go. Being honest these won't give you the thick, clingy foam like we're all used too but it can lather up nicely with the right products and will cling for a couple mins. I use it and find it effective  I also like it for applying things like aquawax and the like, it's very good for this is it gets a really thorough even coverage and is alot easier and quicker than running around the car with a spray bottle.


Thanks for the tip - will give it a try.

Only intending to use it once or twice in the interim until I get my proper HD Foam Lance, and certainly not expecting it to be on a par with a 'proper' foam lance for thick foam, but would like to try and get the best results I can in the meantime.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm using it till I fancy shelling out on a proper lance. I'm also using the VP PH neutral snow foam. It doesn't leave a thick layer and I've tried various amounts of solution. Barely moved any dirt off my A5 on the weekend so don't think I'll bother next time.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Clyde said:


> Yeah, I'm using it till I fancy shelling out on a proper lance. I'm also using the VP PH neutral snow foam. It doesn't leave a thick layer and I've tried various amounts of solution. Barely moved any dirt off my A5 on the weekend so don't think I'll bother next time.


I've previously been using the VP PH Neutral Snow Foam as a pre-wash from a pressure sprayer. It's OK in that form, but no great experience in that form either.

When I finally get my HD Lance, I'll try out Magifoam, otherwise it'll be Autosmart Ultramousse, which I saw used to great effect on my car by Over the Rainbow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Like you, i ve recently bought a Nilfisk and although I have a foam lance I tried the Nilfisk detergent bottle out of curiousity (as you do) .As said you will get foam , just not the shaving foam type but even at that it ll still loosen the dirt ,so it does serve it s purpose.


----------



## Sunburst (Jun 3, 2012)

I use mine before the sheeting rinse. I slap some near QD strength ONR in the bottle 1:1 with water and give the car a super quick blast that way. Sheet with a hose, catch some stray blobs and door pulls with a regular plush MF and call it good. Water sheets so much quicker and the residual water behind trim and in the tail lights doesn't water spot nearly as heavy as skipping that step.

Outside of that I use it around the house/garden with APC.


----------

